# Police Officer Kenneth (Greg) Surles



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Kenneth (Greg) Surles 
*Pell City Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Friday, July 4, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* 828
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 18, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Greg Surles succumbed to injuries sustained three weeks earlier when his patrol car was struck by a tractor trailer on Highway 231.

He sustained massive internal injuries and was flown to UAB Hospital, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Officer Surles had served with the agency for 8 years. He is survived by his wife, 4-year-old daughter, and 11-week-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Pell City Police Department
1905 1st Avenue N
Pell City, AL 35125

Phone: (205) 884-3334

_*Please contact the Pell City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Surles. You have served your community well.


----------

